
Show HN: New search engine for company websites - afraine
https://miner.byautomata.io
======
afraine
We just launched a new search engine that only includes company websites.
([https://miner.byautomata.io](https://miner.byautomata.io)) and on Product
Hunt: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/miner-by-
automata](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/miner-by-automata)

Find new companies in your space, perform market and competitive intelligence,
or help your due diligence process before making an investment by seeing which
other companies are doing similar thing.

------
afraine
Check out the API docs at [https://api-specs.byautomata.io](https://api-
specs.byautomata.io) and grab an API Key at
[https://api.byautomata.io](https://api.byautomata.io)

